# Fortifying port?



## bbrown (Dec 21, 2009)

I keep hearing about people "fortifying" their port when the make it.
What does this mean and what is used?


Thanks....


----------



## nursejohn (Dec 21, 2009)

It means to make your wine stonger or to raise the alcohol content. Several months ago I made a Cabernet Sauvignon and put some blackberry brandy in it to fortify it. Ithas a really good taste. I have only been at this a year and there are folks on here with lots more knowledge than me, but hope this helps you, John.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 21, 2009)

Brandy is usually added to bump up the ABV.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 21, 2009)

Well then, let's say I wanted to add some brandy to my currently "stabilizing" 3 gals. of port kit.


How much and when to add?


Thanks....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2009)

If you are doing a port kit, then it will already have a higher than wine alcohol content. When they speak of chaptilizing the kit, they have you add sugar which bumps the ABV % up. Some people use everclear to bring up the ABV even more and brandy can be used but will change the flavor profile. I would wait until the kit is done. Figure the ending %ABV and see where you stand. Then if you decide to raise it, try some test tube type samples on a small scale until you get it where you like it. Then multiply things out and add that much to the full amount.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 21, 2009)

I totally agree with Appleman.


I like using Brandy, I like the flavor it adds. Everclear does not add much to the taste, but it does the ABV.


----------



## RickC (Dec 21, 2009)

Check out the references to Pearsons Square. Here is one website someone on this forum shared with me in the past. This will help you calculate the amount of Brandy or Everclear. I also use Brandy when I fortify. 


http://mysite.verizon.net/~mshapiro_42/convhelp.html#pearson


----------



## bbrown (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the info. I've got it all printed out and will check after New Years to see what, if anything, I will do to make my port better.


Thanks again.....


----------



## Bartman (Dec 22, 2009)

My wife and I don't drink much cognac, but had a couple bottles of Henessy (sp?) cognac given to us. Opened one and tasted it, but it's a little too strong for our tastes. It worked well to add it to the Porto Corinto kit I made early this year and added it to 1/2 the bottles with a little in each. Changed the flavor a little but in a good way - more complex flavors, and gave a little more bite to a slightly flat port.
Cognac is (I think) a more refined form of brandy, so it's basically the same stuff.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 22, 2009)

Well now, there is an interesting idea! I have a bottle of 45 year old Hine cognac that I just might try in some of this port that I have. And I love cognac!


Thanks Bart......


----------



## jsps (Dec 25, 2009)

Everclear is probably the closest readily available substitute for the brandies used to fortified traditional wines in the Old World. While technically brandies, in that they are distilled from fermented grapes rather than grain, these spirits are so high in alcohol - 80-95% - that they are not readily distinguishable from Everclear and the like. The idea behind their use in traditional wines is to alter the flavour of the wine being fortified as little as possible. That said, if you prefer the flavours added by a lower alcohol, more "brandy-like" brandy, then by all means it's the right thing to use.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 25, 2009)

Actually.... I think Grappa is veryclose to what was used, but it is very expensive.


----------



## Dean (Dec 28, 2009)

Jsps, what an excellent reply! I was going to write the same thing, but you said it for me.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 29, 2009)

always remember when alterring a wine in any way ,let your taste be your guide ,which ever you chose,everclear or grapa,the finish prodoct is to your taste buds.I have made grappa and have bought grappa from italy and sicily,they can be stronge as well as smooth,experiment thats what makes this funnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2009)

joeswine said:


> experiment thats what makes this funnnnnnnnnnnnnn.



My favorite words!


----------

